# Archery Affliction - The Stabalight - Bow Light for Hog and Varmit Hunting at Night



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

Here are a few photos taken with the StabaLight at 40 yards -


----------



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

We have made a few updates to the website. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. If you have had success with your Stabalight in the field please tell us about your experience. 

ArcheryAffliction.com


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you thought about making a light that runs on 2 LSD AA rechargeable batteries like Sanyo Eneloops which is what I use? Thanks.


----------



## B.A.S.I (May 4, 2009)

these are awesome for bowfishing!

Shane.. you should think about sponsoring the club.


----------



## ArchAffliction (Jan 15, 2009)

B.A.S.I said:


> these are awesome for bowfishing!
> 
> Shane.. you should think about sponsoring the club.


Thanks. The StabaLight is really starting to catch on. Shoot me an email and let me know what kind of sponsorship you are looking for.


----------

